# connect to server not working



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

Having a major problem with connecting to a windows computer.

I had 10.3.9 and have just upgraded to 10.4 and have done all the updates from apple.

Before the upgrade connecting my windows computer was working just fine. If I browse finder I can see the windows computer but it gives me an error

the alias "computername" could not be opened, because the original item could not be found

If I use the "connect to server" option in finder the connect button does nothing, no error - nothing. I can click it but it does nothing.

I have installed all the mac updates, run keychain repair, and disk permissions repair.

The other Macs here, one with tiger the other with panther have no trouble connecting to the windows machine.

Please help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you made sure that the mac has the same workgroup name as the windows pc?


----------



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> have you made sure that the mac has the same workgroup name as the windows pc?


Yes

Checked updates again, there was a security update and a java update. Installed them - now it works, who know what went wrong


----------

